# February Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our January winner *Sweet Girl* has chosen a great theme for February

Golden Oops!

So show us your Goldens in their oops moments. Those inexplicable unexplainable moments that just made you bust out laughing. From the silliest predicaments to the the everyday ordinary moments to situations that made you ask "what did you do?" or "how in the world???" If it was an oops for you or your Golden we want to see it.

A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.

As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Saturday, 21 February.


Good luck!


----------



## 1stGold13

If I could just get my body through this I'll be happy!


----------



## swishywagga

Great theme for this months contest, can't wait to see all the entries!


----------



## Aleksandrina

Boy, do I have the perfect picture for this?! 

My husband had just brought us some dinner from "Outback"... Well, I guess Theo was thirsty for Coke Zero! :doh:


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

My butt fell off and I don't know how to get out of here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Sweet Girl, great theme for February!

Show us your "Golden Oops!"

Great entries so far, keep them coming.


----------



## ShadowGolden

"What do you mean puppies can't climb trees?"


----------



## GoldenSkies

This one is the best "oops" photo I could find...Oops sorry I fell asleep with my butt on your face


----------



## Loukia

Oops, I thought you needed my help.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly's oops moment


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries so far, let's keep them coming. Show us all your golden Oops moments!


----------



## Sweet Girl

These entries are GREAT! Exactly what I was hoping to see!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

We've gotten really great entries so far, keep them coming. 

The theme for the February Contest is "Golden Oops" Moments!


----------



## Atis

We can't always be good.


----------



## jagmanbrg

Granger when he was in his, "lets see what I can get away with phase...)


----------



## CarmenK

Essex, after celebrating her 4th birthday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures all!

Let's see some more "Golden Oops" moments.


----------



## hotel4dogs

What a great idea for this month's theme. Wonderful, wonderful photos, hope to see lots more.


----------



## Megora

OK... I'm not sure if a clumsy puppy Jacks picture falls in Oops-What-Did-You-Do category, but about the only thing that kinda works. *scratches head*

There have been times like where I caught Jacks happily trotting to his "EAT TREATS" spot (middle of our living room) with a milk bone box stuck on his head.....But those things never happen when I have a camera.


----------



## Loukia

These pictures are great!


----------



## Lucky Penny

The pictures crack me up. Love them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures all!

Show us your Golden's Oops Moments.


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Tripp43

Would you believe I slipped in the mud.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, keep them coming. 

Show us your Golden Oops Moments!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ha! I laughed out loud. These are really great.


----------



## Eclipse

Penny's favorite naughty thing to do is take shoes and run off with them. I think this counts as an oops?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, keep them coming!




1stGold13 said:


> Our January winner *Sweet Girl* has chosen a great theme for February
> 
> Golden Oops!
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their oops moments. Those inexplicable unexplainable moments that just made you bust out laughing. From the silliest predicaments to the the everyday ordinary moments to situations that made you ask "what did you do?" or "how in the world???" If it was an oops for you or your Golden we want to see it.
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Saturday, 21 February.*
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha, AKA Sam Dog, gets her leash all tangled up spinning around...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your Golden Oops Moments!


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all the golden Oops moments, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone.

Hope to see more, show us your Golden Oops Moment.


----------



## Chritty

Mmmmmmud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your Golden Oops Moments!




1stGold13 said:


> Our January winner *Sweet Girl* has chosen a great theme for February
> 
> Golden Oops!
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their oops moments. Those inexplicable unexplainable moments that just made you bust out laughing. From the silliest predicaments to the the everyday ordinary moments to situations that made you ask "what did you do?" or "how in the world???" If it was an oops for you or your Golden we want to see it.
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Saturday, 21 February.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## fourlakes

Oops....head....stuck.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I laughed out loud again at the latest entries. Perfect photos for the theme!


----------



## swishywagga

Such a great theme for this months contest, let's see all those Oops Moments!


----------



## mikeytheguy

Where is Tucker...?


----------



## Max's Dad

Max like shoelaces. At least my foot was not in the shoe in this picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your Golden Oops, we've got some great entries so far.
The Last day to submit a picture for the contest is *Saturday, February 21st!
*

Don't miss out!




1stGold13 said:


> Our January winner *Sweet Girl* has chosen a great theme for February
> 
> Golden Oops!
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their oops moments. Those inexplicable unexplainable moments that just made you bust out laughing. From the silliest predicaments to the the everyday ordinary moments to situations that made you ask "what did you do?" or "how in the world???" If it was an oops for you or your Golden we want to see it.
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Saturday, 21 February.*
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## echucajade

*Not the Most Elegant of Water entries*

How Embarassing for a 'Water Dog' !! Not the Most Elegant of entries into the Water


----------



## hotel4dogs

how will anyone ever pick their favorite?? Love them ALL!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> how will anyone ever pick their favorite?? Love them ALL!


Completely agree, it's going to be difficult, what a great theme!


----------



## jessicawnmsu

*Bad fisher!!*

My best buddy, Fisher, constantly makes me say REALLY?!?! Like when he decided to destroy the carpet in our soon to be nursery...







And when he managed to push the bottom of the kennel out from under it and bring all of the blankets that were under the kennel into the kennel and tear them up...


----------



## Verdan

Great photos, everyone!
I'm laughing a lot and of course Sinatra and I have some photos of our own!

Pretty much, it's the "I used to fit in here, but oops now I'm stuck!" segment.


----------



## Verdan

Also, from the photos I have with me here, there was this one time where Sinatra tried to smell the roses and fell right through the plants, at the precise moment I took the photo.


----------



## Chritty

Sinatra is awesome. So funny!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures everyone, really enjoying these Golden Oops, they're too funny!

Keep them coming-last day to submit an entry(photo) for the contest is *Saturday February 21st!*


----------



## swishywagga

Really wonderful entries so far, keep them coming!


----------



## Sweet Girl

OMG - I'm dying laughing. These photos are hilarious.


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those golden Oops Moments Coming, closing date for entries is one week from today, Saturday 21st February!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries, hope to see more. 

*Saturday, February 21st is the last day to submit an entry.* 



1stGold13 said:


> Our January winner *Sweet Girl* has chosen a great theme for February
> 
> Golden Oops!
> 
> So show us your Goldens in their oops moments. Those inexplicable unexplainable moments that just made you bust out laughing. From the silliest predicaments to the the everyday ordinary moments to situations that made you ask "what did you do?" or "how in the world???" If it was an oops for you or your Golden we want to see it.
> 
> A reminder, do not caption directly on the photo or collage your photos they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. If you've already won this year you are not eligible to win again but we still love to see your photos. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Saturday, 21 February.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Golden Oops" Moments.

*Saturday February 21st is the last day to submit an entry in the February Photo Contest. *

Fantastic entries, don't miss out.


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those Golden Oops Moments Coming!, closing date is this Saturday 21st February.


----------



## Karen519

*Deep Snow*

Hey, this snow is pretty deep!!!
Tucker, February 2011


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tick tock, time is running out to enter the February Photo Contest. 

Last day to submit an entry is* Saturday, February 21st*, don't miss out. 

Theme this month is "Golden Oops" Moments.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You guys have entered some really fun photos! Just a few more days to go...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Great pictures! I have none to submit but am enjoying all of yours. It's going to be a tough one again.


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

This is when Flare ate up one of my sister's old toys and pretended that it didn't exist when she got busted!!


----------



## swishywagga

There's still time to get any last minute entries in. Closing date is this Saturday 21st February!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today (Friday) and tomorrow-Saturday, are the last two days to submit an entry for the Photo Contest. 

Show us your Golden Oops Moments!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Alright I don't have a really good one but here is what I found, just for fun.
1) he used to like bringing his raw hide to the steps and was very puzzled when it kept falling









2) Who turned off the light?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY* is the last day to submit an entry for the February Photo Contest.

The theme is Golden Oops, don't miss out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today* is the last day to submit an entry in the February Photo Contest. 

If you haven't submitted an entry, you have a few hours remaining before the thread is closed. 

Theme is Golden Oops Moments!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hurry and get those funny OOOPS moments in! Just a few more hours!


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours to submit an entry, they are all great and yours are too, let's see a few more oops moments.


----------



## Test-ok

Excuse me, but you weren't there a minute ago.


----------



## coaraujo

Silly Oliver 

Entry:








More of the silly:


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

Oops! I'm stuck in the box, i guess i'll eat my way out :


----------



## 1stGold13

Hmmmm


----------

